# Iam NOT sleepy



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are some outtakes from Spikes photo shoot for the cockatiel next top model competition.
You can't fool me, that is not a real star








See it is not dark out








It is not time for bed yet








Sleepy








Just kidding








Itchy, hope it is not from bed bugs  








Yawn, mabey Iam a bit tired after all









These are from 129 photos I took in total today, hope you enjoy


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Those are great pictures Spike!


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Those are a HOOT!! I couldn't beleive how hard it was to catch a photo of them sleeping. I have a folder full of Holly with her eyes half open, looks like she put on a two day drunk...LOL


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Cute photos, I love the yawing one.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I love the first two, I can't get over how cute Spike is, he seems like such a little character.


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

Spike is totally cute! I love the pic with the star.


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

he's such a sweaty


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

lol...129 huh! Are me and you related? Spike is a cutie and compared to when I first met you and how he looked when you got him you have done a GREAT job!!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys  He is definitely a character.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Spike's such a cutie, those are great photos!!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

haha i love the ones where his eyes are half shut....he looks like he was fighting it!


----------

